# Div dynamisch erzeugen und Daten via AJAX einfügen



## padde78 (10. Juli 2007)

Hi Forum,

ich habe folgendes:
var newDiv = document.createElement("div");
document.getElementById("content").appendChild(newDiv);

Soweit, so gut, DIV ist jetzt da.
Wie kann ich jetzt dynamische Inhalte da hineinladen?
Bin leider noch nicht so der AJAX-Crack.

Danke
padde


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,....

AJAX-Grundlagen werden bspw. hier erläutert: http://developer.apple.com/internet/webcontent/xmlhttpreq.html


----------



## tkdmatze (12. Juli 2007)

wenn man JQuery benutzt, tut es ein load


```
$("#content").load("irgendwas.php");
```

ach ja die sprache heisst immer nur javascript und nicht ajax
javascript ist eine sprache - ajax ist eine technologie


----------

